

Hacker Fair 3 - bluehat
http://www.hackerdojo.com/HackerFair3

======
nbm
The last Hacker Fair was pretty awesome as a potential recruiter - a bunch of
bright people showing off stuff they're proud of (some of them slightly
jetlagged, which can be amusing), really engaged in an informal environment
where power isn't perceived to be on the recruiting side.

If the same group of companies attend as last time, it would be a no-brainer
to attend if you're interested in a job at one of them. In many ways, I found
the questions asked by the candidates about the companies to be a lot closer
to what I think people generally want to know, and it was great to watch two
companies both trying hard in front of each other to impress the candidates.

------
jmathes
Reversing the format of Job Fair is a great idea, because the bay area job
market is backwards; employers have to chase potential employees. It's
refreshing to finally see a(ny) traditional institution updated to meet a
changing context.

~~~
bluehat
The hope is more to get rid of resumes. They're kinda bullshit, especially for
anybody who makes things for a living. You need to see and feel the quality of
their work.

------
zopticity
I love the hacker dojo. Every time I come here, I meet great people. Not only
are the people awesome to hang out with, it is very worthwhile to get out of
your "cave" and share your opinions and thoughts about the programming world.
Who knows, you might even get lucky meeting someone that may be your next
cofounder!

------
bluehat
Hey HN, getting pretty sick of having all my titles edited when they hit front
page. What's with that?

~~~
waitwhat
From the _Guidelines_ link at the bottom of every page: "Otherwise please use
the original title, unless it is misleading or linkbait."

~~~
bluehat
Thank you good sir, and apologies for being derp

~~~
catch23
Yeah, unlike reddit with their "catchy" titles. This place tries hard not to
be another reddit. Your post titles would get edits by a moderator if it seems
a little "too" catchy.

------
wilfra
Anybody have good ideas for a booth? I'd like to get hired as a front-end
developer/UI designer. Outside of just bringing my iMac down there to show off
stuff I've built, I'm drawing a blank.

~~~
bluehat
1) You can make a big board behind you which looks like a website visually and
explains why you're a good hire

2) You can bring a big monitor (and a power strip) to place behind you which
shows screenshots of your work on rotation

3) If you do logos, print them out and stick them on stuff

4) Make fun of a little-kid's science fair tri-fold board and print out areas
that say "methodology" "data" and shit. Show a UI experiment and your results
in this light.

5) Show a project you've done at various stages, pointing out how things
changed over time, and why you did it.

6) Show a before and after for a project revision, showing what you changed
and why

